# Happy Fathers Day!!



## Anne (Jun 16, 2013)

To all the Dads on here; hope you have a *wonderful day* today!!  :sunshine: :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, Anne!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, Happy Father's Day to all the Dads.  .. and a day on the beach looks like fun!


----------



## terra (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a tad early for us here in Australia... our Fathers' Day is celebrated on the first Sunday in September.


----------

